# The CousCous Collection



## couscous74 (Jun 11, 2006)

Slippers first
Hybrids
Paph. (Brave New World 'Chilton' x British Bulldog 'Jubilee')
Paph. (exul x Tyke)
Paph. (Prime Child x Pinocchio)
Paph. (Satchel Paige x Voodoo Magic)
Paph. (Warrior x henryanum)
Paph. Angela
Paph. Clairette
Paph. Fair Katie
Paph. Ho Chi Minh
Paph. In-Charm Pearl
Paph. Jeanie Ting
Paph. Limidolli 'Pine Ridge'
Paph. Limidolli - chamberlainianum x henryanum from Ratcliffe
Paph. Little by Little 'Pine Ridge 1'
Paph. Little By Little 'Pine Ridge 2'
Paph. Little By Little 'Whippoorwill'
Paph. Magic Lantern
Paph. Platycolor
Paph. Spicy Henry
Paph. Waipunga
Paph. Wellesleyanum

Species:
Paph. bellatulum
Paph. concolor var. regnieri
Paph. godefroyae
Paph. godefroyae fma. alba
Paph. godefroyae var. leucochilum
Paph. haynaldianum album
Paph. henryanum 3
Paph. henryanum 4
Paph. niveum
Paph. richardianum
Paph. rothschildianum
Paph. stonei
Paph. venustum var. album
Paph. victoria-regina var. latifolia
Paph. volonteanum

Phrag. Beverly Fischer
Phrag. Schlimii 'Wilcox'

Phals
Hybrids
Phal. (Dtps. Castalia Melody x Phal. Freed's Cherub 'Tanchu') Standard White Complex
Phal. Abed-nego
Phal. Arctic Threshold 'Pine Ridge Whitethunder'
Phal. Brother Lancer 'TK'
Phal. Joy Spring Canary 'Japan Peach' Jw115
Phal. Kenneth Schubert 'Fangtastic'
Phal. Leopard Prince 'Sogo Diamond'
Phal. Nobby's Amy 'Plum Flower'
Phal. Penang Girl Jw59
Phal. Penang Ruby
Phal. Yungho Gelb Canary 'Joseph Wu' Jw17

Species
Phal. amboinensis Jw38
Phal. bastianii
Phal. bellina from Oak Hill Gardens
Phal. bellina F4 from Ooi Leng Sun
Phal. bellina var. murtoniana
Phal. celebensis
Phal. chibae
Phal. cornu-cervi
Phal. equestris var. ilocos (aka rosea)
Phal. gigantea
Phal. hieroglyphica
Phal. kunstleri
Phal. minus
Phal. parishii
Phal. pulcherrima var. champornensis 'Lakeview'
Phal. schilleriana from Oak Hill Gardens
Phal. schilleriana Jw61 from Joy Orchids
Phal. stobartiana
Phal. stuartiana var. nobilis
Phal. tetraspis 'C#1'
Phal. violacea 'Blue' Jw39 from Joy Orchids
Phal. violacea 'Greencote #11' x self from TADD
Phal. violacea var. coerulea flask from Ken Avant/Tejas Tropicals
Phal. violacea var. indigo ('Boden's Blue' x Gulsftream Blue') from Orchidview
Phal. violacea var. malaysian from TADD
Phal. violacea var. sumatran from Dowery


Everything else
C. luteola
Colm. Wildcat 'Carmela'
Den. (Siah Ko-Ko x Penang Little Magic)
Den. Mini Snowflakes
Den. Peng Seng
Enc. cochleata var. alba
Neo. falcata 'Awa Hari Beni'
Neo. falcata 'Benisuzume'
Neo. falcata 'Fuuran'
Neo. falcata 'Gekkeikan'
Neo. falcata 'Hisui'
Neo. falcata 'Kinrokaku'
Neo. falcata 'Ogonmaru'
Neo. falcata 'Onami Seikai'
Neo. falcata 'Setsuzan'
Neo. falcata 'Shutennou'
Neo. falcata 'Sirayuki'
Neo. falcata 'Suruga Fukurin'
Neo. falcata Korean cross (coerulea 'Dong Chon Hong' x magenta 'Joo Chon Wang')
Onc. Sweet Sugar 'Angel'
Onc. Twinkle 'White Cap'
Sdr. japonica var. nagoran daruma - Dwarf form


----------



## Marco (Jun 11, 2006)

Great list Marcus 

You have the Phal. tetraspis 'C#1' i'm jealous  . Did you get it from big leaf?


----------



## couscous74 (Jun 11, 2006)

Marco, yup got it from Big Leaf.


----------



## Marco (Jun 11, 2006)

Lucky ducky. I want it so bad!!!!!! But it's been so hard to budge for a 75dollar plant =\ I've been drooling :drool: over it ever since they posted it.


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Jun 11, 2006)

Wow Marcus, I'm very impressed with the Phalaenopsis collection! Be sure to post that tetraspis...I too almost got one, then got wrapped up in other hobbies before I could satisfy my Phal hunger.

Jon
________
Nx250


----------



## Gideon (Jun 11, 2006)

Wow, your collection has grown nicely, have you bloomed Spicy Henry yet? I am thinking of getting some from Paul later this year


----------

